# New under gunnel rod holders



## oysterbreath

using nidacore is going to be a lot more work than just re-fabing new ones from starboard. PLUS, if you act fast Jamestown distributors has a sell on starboard AND if you order from a mobile device, shipping is free on most items.

Whatever you do, take plenty of pictures.


----------



## Guest

> using nidacore is going to be a lot more work than just re-fabing new ones from starboard. PLUS, if you act fast Jamestown distributors has a sell on starboard AND if you order from a mobile device, shipping is free on most items.
> 
> Whatever you do, take plenty of pictures.



The problem is that using starboard I can only secure them with screws into the gunnels and not on the side of the hull. Also I will be replacing the carpet with seadek and the inner part where the rod is cradled so they don't slip. None of this will stick to starboard and the rods will slide a lot as they do now.


----------



## cutrunner

Teak and thickened epoxy adhesive


----------



## DuckNut

The easy way is to use starboard. 

If you use West System G-Flex 655 and use it the way the directions for HDPE and you will have to rip the gunnel out if you want them removed. Over 2,000 psi tensile adhesion. You will not knock them off by accident.


----------



## oysterbreath

I see, you want to just glass the holders in and be done with it. Issue I have with Nidacore in that situation is that you have a lot of "Endgrain" exposed that will need to be filled and it's a lot of work to do that. OK, I KNOW it's not called end grain but you get the point! Anyway, if you are going to completely glass and paint over them, just use some freaking douglas fir or laminate a couple layers of Fir ply together to get your desired thickness. That-is, if you plan to glass it all in anyway. If you are insisting on using no wood, try that Corecell. OR...ask Mel for some left over "transom material"...He'll know what you are talking about. I just think NidaCore is gonna look sloppy.


----------



## el9surf

I will post some pictures of the ones mel made on mine. He used the transom material and glassed it in place.


----------



## cutrunner

Transom material = pvc board


----------



## Guest

> Transom material = pvc board


^Right. That would be fine, but it has to be BLACK and what 1/2" or 3/4"? PVC board is nice that it can be glued together and then to the hull. Seadek, my guess would also stick to it.

el9surf,

Pictures of the ones you have would be great. 

My infamous grab bar box is made of PVC. Very thin maybe 1/8", but very strong. I sent an email to Piedmount Plastics in Daytona about 6 months ago as it's now being used in all kinds of marine applications.

When I talk to Mel about picking up the gel coat I need buy a sheet of PVC board from him as well. All kinds of cool things to make from this stuff.


----------



## blittle

Ask mel to get you some lighter core.  No need to go with the transom density.  Bond enough together to make 1.5"-2" thick rod holders then glass them on each side.  

Then fillet glass them into place.  

I did this on my skiff and it stiffens up the walk around gunnels too.  

4lb to 6lb will work.  no need to go to the 18-32lb foam.

The good thing about most transom core is it might have reinforcements in the foam already. So all you'll need to do is bond (either glue or fillet) them into place and color.


----------



## el9surf

These are the ones Mel made for the shadowcast. I believe they are pvc board glassed in. I added the sea deck and the bungees.


----------



## el9surf

The side pictured is really designed for fly rods but I put a spinning reel in there to see how it fit.


----------



## Guest

Thanks for posting those pictures. I made made poster board cutouts of my existing rod holders. Now I have been playing around with my design.

Right side will have 2 fly rods side by side, another under those(Spin/Fly) and a hole at the bottom for my Wang anchor.

Left side will be the same, but racks closer together like they are now for 7' light spinning rods shotgun style as well.

Way more rods then I normally fish with during a day.


----------



## MariettaMike

Maybe you could special order these in black.

http://www.boatoutfitters.com/store/p/308-2-Rod-Gunwale-Mount-Rod-Holder-With-Bungee.html


----------



## Guest

> Maybe you could special order these in black.
> 
> http://www.boatoutfitters.com/store/p/308-2-Rod-Gunwale-Mount-Rod-Holder-With-Bungee.html



I did order my Expanded PVC Board from them and should be picking it up Thursday as I will already be in Orlando. Close to deciding which style rod rack to go with from the 10 or so styles I have made.


----------



## TidewateR

I will be adding horizontal rod holders to my SUV (rolled gunnels), so I'm curious what you come up with. Keep us posted


----------



## swaddict

are you adding rod tubes too or just different rod holders?


----------



## Guest

> are you adding rod tubes too or just different rod holders?


No tubes. I could fit 10' Fly rods if needed with no rear deck.


----------



## Guest

Pulled the carpet out and scraped off most of the glue for now. I WILL NEVER HAVE ANOTHER SKIFF WITH CARPET ON THE GUNNELS!

I have picked a style of rod holder and will start cutting them out. Basic w/two rods on each side plus a third under or will use to hold a Wang Anchor.


----------



## Guest

> I will be adding horizontal rod holders to my SUV (rolled gunnels), so I'm curious what you come up with. Keep us posted


----------



## chuckm310

I dont know if this is made out of starboard, but, SAMS club, in the wholesale restruante section, where the aprons, buther knives etc are, they have very large white cutting boards that would make great rod holders. Under 10 bucks. I used one for cutting into 12 pieces and stainless screwing to the bunks for a nice slide on and off. Worked great. Give it a look.


----------



## Creek Runner

> I will be adding horizontal rod holders to my SUV (rolled gunnels), so I'm curious what you come up with. Keep us posted
Click to expand...


Are those yours? I thought you were going to glass them in? I like the style, but was looking forward to seeing them glassed in?


----------



## Guest

> I will be adding horizontal rod holders to my SUV (rolled gunnels), so I'm curious what you come up with. Keep us posted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are those yours? I thought you were going to glass them in? I like the style, but was looking forward to seeing them glassed in?
Click to expand...

The expanded PVC board I have is real high density which makes it hard to cut/sand and I got pissed after making a few different styles which did not turn out perfect. LOL, I only need 2 light spinning rods on one side and 2 fly rods on the other plus a holder for my Wang Anchor. If these rod holders fit and don't stick-out too much past the gunnels I will still have to glass in some PVC board to screw these holders into. 

The rod holders are used by a few different Manufactures and are similar to the way my old 16' Waterman w/rolled gunnels was laid out. I just will have to be more careful around the rods.


----------



## Creek Runner

So these are not yours, as in the one's you cut from your template right?

If you bought these where did you get them from I would like to see and hold one in my hand got some ideas running in my head.


----------



## DuckNut

I don't think that they are on his boat unless he screwed them through the hull.


----------



## Guest

> I don't think that they are on his boat unless he screwed them through the hull.


No, I will have PVC expanded foam board glassed in and those rod holders screwed into the board. It helps to have access to a CNC machine.


----------



## Creek Runner

That's what I thought but that grey sea deck threw me off cause it matches his boat. 

I'm looking for a set of rod holder like that two, I'm thinking about cutting mine out of Aircell foam board, then wrap it in glass and glass it to the hull.


----------



## anytide

why glass it in ? , just adhere it on ..........if you cant fasten it ?


----------



## DuckNut

Use West System G-Flex and keep it simple.


----------



## oysterbreath

I like these. 
http://www.tidalfish.com/forums/showthread.php/200759-Horizontal-Fly-Rod-Holders


----------



## Jeremy_James

> I like these.
> http://www.tidalfish.com/forums/showthread.php/200759-Horizontal-Fly-Rod-Holders



Someone needs to make these because they are awesome.


----------



## Islander

I have 2 sets of the rod holders that M. Mike osted the link to for sale. Brand new, still in the box........$25 each, shipped!


----------



## ggoodman

still got em how tall are they? top to bottom when mounted?


----------

